# How to sell



## VICKSTIP (Feb 1, 2019)

Hi,

does any one know of any good website to sell second hand equiptment on?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

https://marketplace.unitedbaristas.com


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh come on !!!!!

Youre up to 5 posts now so can post in the for sale section.

You clearly have no interest in the forum, no intention of introducing yourself &#8230;&#8230; purely here to sell your wares with no selling charges

Poor


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

eBay?


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

It's called input.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

MildredM said:


> eBay?


It is a place to sell where people don't care about who's behind the sale


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

working dog said:


> It is a place to sell where people don't care about who's behind the sale


Sounds perfect for the OP.

Laissez les bons temps rouler


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MildredM said:


> eBay?


I can't believe they didn't know about ebay...nice of you to help them out


----------

